# Free comprehensive workouts



## Sonja1 (Dec 5, 2022)

I’ve been workout with Fitnessblender.com for ten years now and I can genuinely say that it’s the best resource. No gimmick, no nonsense, at home free workouts with the best team ever. When I was 19 I found them and I’ve been in shape ever since. After a c-section with my second child I was 40lbs overweight. With diet and exercise I dropped the weight in 5 months. Give them a try, you won’t regret it  
I’m not affiliated with them, I just want others to benefit


----------

